# Untitled



## MACFreak (Aug 7, 2007)

Tools:
Brushes:
217
208
227
239
Sonia Kasuki(however u spell) Concelar brush
Essence of Beauty Foundation Brush
Cabodole Blush Brush
Prep + Prime
MAC Concelar NC25
MAC Foundation NC25
Studio Fix +
MAC Powder
MAC Bronzer in Golden
Barbie Love MAC(4got the name)
MAC E/S's:Swimming,Aquadisac,Star & Rocket(my personal FAVE),4 my brows I used Corduroy
MAC Paint:Untitled
MAC CCB:Hush
Lips:MAC Viva Glam II & Viva Glam Lipglass VI
MAC Powerpoint in Sagegrass
Zoom Lash in Black




Prep _ Prime my face



Finished Product of using the primer




Next is Foundation. I used MAC of course in NC25




  This is how it should look when u r finished applying ur foundation



   Next is ur concelar



     When ur done w/ur concelar



  Now on 2 using ur paint;Mine is Untiled



     This is how it should look after u blend it in



          Next i used CCB in Hush this is optional,but i love it makes ur color POP more



               Fully blending over the Untitled paint



        Now dip ur 239 Brush in Stars & Rocket



           Pat it on ur lid about half way



              Dip ur 275 brush into Aquadisac



              Now put that on 2 the rest of ur lid



               This is how it should look blended 2gether w/ur 217 brush



     After u blend those 2 colors 2gether dip ur 217 brush in Swimming & put swimming into ur outer corner of ur eye




It should look something like this




  Take ur 227 brush in Velum(Amazing color) & put that on ur brow & into ur inner corner of ur eyes



    This is how it should look when ur done



Take the MAC brow wax in the stick form & follow ur natural brows



 Take the 208 brush & take it to a color natural 2 ur brow color & follow ur brows & fill them in







Take ur blush brush into ur brozner 







 Put it all over ur cheeks & newhere else(I put it on my forehead & chin)




Now take the Prep & Prime 4 ur lashes & just coat ur lashes




Let ur lashes dry 4 2mins



Now take ur Blush brush & put it in ur Barbie loves MAC Blush



We put it above ur cheek bone 2 highlight ur cheeks



gives u alittle shine



 Now coat ur lashes w/ Zoom Lash in Black



Ur lashes should look like this when ur finished



4 ur lower lash line i used Sagegrass 1st



It is a little light,but dont worry bout that



Take ur 208 angle brush that u used 4 ur brows,now dip it into swimming




Do the same thing u did w/Sagegrass



Volia this is how it should look



Using ur Viva Glam II lipstick now



Then u follow w/Viva Glam VI lipglass







And the finish product
I hope u enjoyed my TUT


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 7, 2007)

You look like you had a blast doing this tutorial.  I loved it.  Bravo!


----------



## MACFreak (Aug 7, 2007)

I def did.I havent done a TUT in a long long time


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for your tut - I love the lips


----------



## stephie06 (Aug 7, 2007)

i like your bold colors! and the faces you make are too cute


----------



## Hilly (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks for the tut!


----------



## MACFreak (Aug 8, 2007)

awwwwww thanx ya'll i did have fun


----------



## astronaut (Aug 8, 2007)

Pretty colour combo! I must try this!


----------



## MACFreak (Aug 8, 2007)

awwwwwww thanx 4 the wonderful idea


----------



## frocher (Aug 9, 2007)

Great color combo, thanks.


----------



## MACFreak (Aug 9, 2007)

i love playing w/colors all the time


----------



## breathless (Aug 11, 2007)

oh wow! great colors! thanks for the tut! excellent job!!


----------



## MACFreak (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breathless* 

 
_oh wow! great colors! thanks for the tut! excellent job!!_

 
thanx so much


----------

